# Defender Ejection Problem



## Ozark10 (Dec 4, 2007)

I have a new Colt Defender with just 150 rounds discharged. I'm very pleased with the gun's accuracy, feel in hand, size for concealed carry, etc. The problem , during the last 50 rounds, is that some of the spent cartridges are being ejected directly to the rear and striking me on the forehead. About 10 or 12 of the last fifty rounds fired ejected this way. I wasn't wearing a hat and I can tell you that the empty casings come at you with authority. Yes, they drew blood !! Any thoughts or experience with these symptions ? The extractor and ejector look normal to me. Thanks for your replies !!! I was shooting using a Weaver/Isosceles stance.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

First and foremost.... *DUCK!*

Secondly, wear a hat.

Thirdly and more to the point. I'd shoot thru at least 500 or so rounds before I started worrying. After that, you have to ask yourself what changed between the first 100 rounds and now, if they are still hitting you in the face. Try it from a rest, see if they are still ejecting in that direction. If not, then the pistol is probably reacting to how you are holding it, not just randomly kicking them back into your cranium. Make some notes as to how you are holding the pistol, have someone take a picture, post it here and we can go from there. Good luck.

Zhur


----------



## texagun (May 5, 2007)

Changing ammo brands will affect where the empties fly due to velocity variations. Also, adjusting the extractor will affect extraction. That will make a big difference.

Here's a link that should solve your problem:

http://www.m1911.org/technic2.htm


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I also have a Colt Defender and carry it everyday. When I first got it ('bout 2 or 3 years ago) I had an occassional casing go straight back toward me. It seemed to stop doing that after 300 or so rounds but every now and then one goes at me or over my head. I have decided it's the ammo not the gun but that's just a guess. Keep shooting it and see what happens.


----------



## Chesty21 (Mar 14, 2009)

This happens from time to time with mine as well but I do not think it is the gun but how I held the gun during that shot. Usually I find it happens when I have a lose grip and the gun jumps up in my hand. I do not know if this is the case with you but I find most issues with jamming and poor round ejection come back to gun control.


----------



## jediwebdude (Nov 30, 2008)

I sure am glad I found this thread. A buddy of mine just got one of these and we went to the range to shoot it. None of my 4 semi-auto handguns have ever ejected in my direction. But the 3rd time I pulled the trigger on my buddy's newly purchased Defender I was hit directly on the forehead by the ejected cartridge. 

I really enjoyed shooting the gun, was very impressed with the grip and accuracy, and was thinking I should get one so I can finally have something in .45 caliber. But the ejection issue had me concerned. Seeing that the ejection config can be tampered with is encouraging.


----------



## curmudgeon8 (Oct 14, 2008)

I have a 3" Colt New Agent that I have to grip tightly to prevent it bucking and ejecting casings back towards my head and/or "stovepipe" misfeeds.


----------



## Retired45 (Jun 1, 2009)

My Defender is my daily carry gun. When I first bought it tried several types of ammo. The WWB and others eject normally but I tried a mag of Speer Gold Dot 200 gn. +P and most of them came straight back at me. Gripped the gun a little tighter, braced myself and they go over the top of my head. and I now wear a hat. The more I shoot it, the better I like it. Mine has a great trigger and is very accurate.


----------



## mikiec (Apr 22, 2009)

Just bought a brand new Defender. I had heard of these problems before I purchased the gun. I really like this weapon. The casings flew back a couple of times hitting me once. Not a problem as I knew it would happen. I'll wait until i get 500 rounds through the gun before checking into the problem.

Mike


----------



## mikiec (Apr 22, 2009)

I took my defender back to the range this past weekend. I did not have any casings fly back at me. Shot over 100 rnds. Now my shooting buddy to the right of me got one down the back of his shirt.

Mike


----------

